# Smaller than Paphiopedilum but still an impressive beer belly



## Dokmai Garden (Sep 22, 2011)

http://dokmaidogma.wordpress.com/2011/09/23/a-beer-belly-in-blossom/


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 22, 2011)

i really like the stories behind the names!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool -- I didn't know.


----------



## Marc (Sep 23, 2011)

I've heard of this genus name but never knew what it meant. Thanks for the info!


----------

